# Your Favorite PVC Manufacture



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

My fellow PVC Plumbers, what's your favorite Pipe and Fitting Manufacture? 

The reason I would like to know is .... today I was installin some Sch 40 DWV mostly 4" and I had fittings from 3 different manufactures ( lasco, charlotte, and nibco). I couldnt tell a difference during the solvent weld process. I did notice that the nibco fittings did not have enuff line up marks, which sucks. Also the charlotte fittings felt heavier.

You People Rule :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> My fellow PVC Plumbers, what's your favorite Pipe and Fitting Manufacture?
> 
> The reason I would like to know is .... today I was installin some Sch 40 DWV mostly 4" and I had fittings from 3 different manufactures ( lasco, charlotte, and nibco). I couldnt tell a difference during the solvent weld process. I did notice that the nibco fittings did not have enuff line up marks, which sucks. Also the charlotte fittings felt heavier.
> 
> You People Rule :thumbsup:


 I like charlotte fittings and pipe myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Count me in for charlotte.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Charollette here, Most my shiot comes from the jacksonville plant. DOn't know if they have any others.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Even though most of what I do is ABS, you fellas will be happy to know I put PVC in on my latest sewer line replacement. I used Charlotte, I think I like them best. Lasco, mehh. Never tried Nibco.





Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I never pay attention to what I'm putting in...just know the difference between foam core and solid.

Charlotte is the common product in my neck of the woods...

Lasco owns the market on a lot of plastic fittings.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I never pay attention to what I'm putting in...just know the difference between foam core and solid.
> 
> Charlotte is the common product in my neck of the woods...
> 
> Lasco owns the market on a lot of plastic fittings.


What do you think about foam core? I like it because it is light and easy to cut and doesn't break as easy in cold weather but that is about the only reason. I won't use it under ground because I am not sure of its stamina under the pressure of all that weight on it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I like Charlotte mostly cause that's what I always use with no problems. I also prefer foamcore, never had or seen a problem with it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Charollette here, Most my shiot comes from the jacksonville plant. DOn't know if they have any others.


I'm guessing there's a plant in Chatlotte, but just a wild guess...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I like Charlotte mostly cause that's what I always use with no problems. I also prefer foamcore, never had or seen a problem with it.


I have mixed feelings about foamcore. Foamcore is lighter and easier to cut and is cheaper. For repairs i like foamcore,i feel it will outlast the structure. For a new house i prefer solid core but i dont plumb many new homes either. I've always used solid core pipe on every new house.I've never seen a problem out of the foamcore either Pauli. Another + for foamcore is that its quiter than solid core pvc. I'll use either if it came down to using somthing different....I feel lke both solid and foamcore will outlast any other type pipe for the same price and some that cost more. 
OK now I hafta go put my 4 hrs of work in for the day:scooter:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

genova......

has a blue line down the entire length of pipe


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Never seen pvc used for dwv at home. California Sometimes for sewer, but never inside the building. Cant seem to figure out why we use abs and you use pvc. Pvc for the most part is unavailable here. never seen a closet bend or common fittings in pvc here. Only big stuff 6 inch and bigger. Abs here I think its all foam core. Used many brands never paid any attention or noticed a differance.


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

c'mon, pvc vs abs? pros cons, for me, like pvc on summer groundwork for its lack of expansion but hate it when it gets nailed.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

No choice here, every wholesaler sells Charlotte


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Dont include cell core,*

charlotte seems to fit right when the same pipe is used when using charlotte with home depots brand? you will struggle. And dont even think about Menards because they dont sell real pvc its cell core not the same


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rex said:


> genova......
> 
> has a blue line down the entire length of pipe


That blue line is sweet. Our supply houses stock Charlotte only.


----------

